# Betta's in the wild



## orlcam88 (Jul 28, 2014)

I had recently bought a new veil tail betta and was undecided on where to keep it. I was considering putting in my large 54 gallon tank but after watching this video, I'm now reconsidering that decision. I have a planted tank that I've recently restructured. But the plants aren't high enough yet. 
I've read many posts about not keeping them in the bowl due to confinement and filtering and such so I know not to keep him there too long. I've been doing about 50% water changes every other day and have a plant in there with small substrate. 
I've always wondered how they live in the wild. Such as how the distribution system decided that they can live in small containers. My guess was that bettas live in tight situations probably due to environment and if so, most likely they are surrounded by plantation. But I've never seen any videos showing this until now. So if your curious, see these videos in this link:

AMAZONAS Videos: Bettas in the Wild - What They Tell Us About Tank Size


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Very informative video. Yes many males will choose such spots as its a little easier to keep up with the fry. I have mouthbrooding species of bettas which do need a bit more room.


----------



## orlcam88 (Jul 28, 2014)

After doing more research online, I've decided on putting my Veil Tail Betta in my tank. This link shows a photo of a person where betta may be found in rice fields. 
The Native Betta Habitat – Separating Fact from Fiction | Betta Fish Care
Seeing that the water comes up to the knees, I measured my knees and compared that to the height of the tank after all the gravel and bog wood and I figured it should be ok. His companions are neon fish and a bristle nose pleco. He seems to be enjoying it. He has explored the whole tank! 

My only concern was that the plants are still young so they haven't reached high enough for the betta to rest on. To my surprise, it prefers resting on gravel and dark locations. So far he appears to be happy.


----------

